# Anyone looking for ASP UDP 3rd Gen VG and VE group deal



## crazy4maximaa (Dec 6, 2020)

Updated 12-6-2020 5 paid of 12, one backed out. 3 more payments next week. Two have been contacted and waiting response. Pass this info along to anyone you know that has a 3rd gen. Im hoping to submit order with in the next week or so to have this for January.

Update 12-1-2020 starting to take the payment for the orders. Those that have stated interest have been messaged. There are 13 orders of which 3 have paid. Still need 7 more to complete and submit the order. If not I will buy the rest and sell later on case by case basis.
Update on the status for Under Drive Pulley.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/362479057232797/permalink/1896282007185820/?sfnsn=mo. Video update please watch 11-23-2020
I need 20 or more orders. Currently 14 are pending

Part of the email from the representative.
" We anodize , no paint. Red, Dark Blue, Black, Purple, Green, Gold , Clear no dye so it is like a brushed alum."
Also they can anodize the part if you wanted in several colors Need nine more to get on this. Also be prepared to do the crank seal once you're doing the change over since its accessible. In order to save on shipping they would send me the completed CNC pulleys ready for redistribution.
One member asked if the UDP has been updated to include a steel ring inner seal that sits on the main seal. YES it does have the update, and the issue with the UDP ruining the main oil seal was resolved.
I need serious buyers to be ready and get a part made for our beloved vehicles. These will be brand new and customized to your color preference. Price will be 145 shipped in the US. International shipping will incur additional shipping/duty.

Payment with Zelle Banking no additional fees. PayPal fees apply. If you are interested let me know in this post.
VG30E and VE30DE UDP
Update would you like me to get the belts and seal as a complete kit?

How to install instructions are located here
http://www.4dsc.com/articles/drivetrain/udp/udp.shtml


----------



## crazy4maximaa (Dec 6, 2020)

ASP UDP under drive pulley group deal update. Attention ALL 3rd gen owners please let me know if you want in this deal. I am going and doing a final roll call. This is the only deal available currently with having a minimum amount needed. Once this deal is complete you will have to get another 20 in a future order to do another run of production. 11 have expressed getting this part. Still need the remaining 9 or so. I will be going forward soon. If you want to get in at this pricing you must order, or at least message me to work something out so I can submit the order to the company. It takes 6 weeks turn around. If I don't get the remaining, I will purchase the remaining mixed VG/VE without a color preference. As many owners here want upgrades for their Maxima. The more support we give each other the more we can try get more group deals in the future. This process takes a lot of work. I see post after post about suspension upgrades or coil overs, but with a handful of owners its very difficult to get a manufacture to supply those mods with out having demand. I would love to do a Eibach Spring deal but that is too much funds and not enough interest.
Those that have paid in full thank you and I havent forgotten about you guys and really appreciate the support.


----------

